# URGENT!Please Help Me w/ My Doe (Rabbit)!



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a rabbit that's due on New Years day.She is a lot friendlier than she was previously but she has suddenly QUIT EATING!She scaring me and this is the fiirst time she's been bred since I got her.Could any help me out :? ?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I forgot to mention she isn't pulling fur.She is a purebred New Zealand.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hey there Sara I don't know a thing about rabbits but I did a search and found this forum about rabbits and maybe they can help you if someone here can't

http://www.fuzzy-rabbit.com/phpBB2/index.php


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks,Stacy.I signed up I just hope they activate the account soon.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I posted it there I hope I get some responses soon I don't know how much longer she's going to last.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish I knew how to help you. I can ask my mom because we use to breed rabbits when I was really young.

Oh wait I remember another forum

try http://www.homesteadingtoday.com I do believe they have a rabbit section. It is a pretty active forum so maybe it will be more helpful to you.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks again Stacy.I'm worried all they say is to take her to the vet but none are open.I need info for now not then I'm trying the vet but there is nothing i can do until Mon. She is not drinking much but she hasn't stopped so that is good.


----------



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi, I'm by no means an expert, but one time one of my rabbits stopped eating it was an intestinal problem. Give her some hay if she doesn't have some already. That should help if she will eat. You could try to feed her in several different areas to try to interest her. Also, taking her to a different area than normal to exercise could get her moving and help her feel better. These of course are just things you could try until you can get a vet. This is also assuming it has nothing to do with the pregnancy. I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sara i posted your question on homesteadingtoday and here is the thread.

Quite a few people responded so maybe one of them will be helpful.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showth ... ost2749062


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Stacy.It has helped ease my nerves a little.She has hay and a box.I thinkshe may just be preparing to have babies.I just expected her to pull fur.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sara, Now it has been YEARS since I raised rabbits. We use to raise over 600 at a time. If I remember right, they will stop eating before they deliver, and they SHOULD pull their hair out. That means she is getting her nesting box ready. That means be ready to have babies very soon.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she isn't pulling fur Sara is saying so that concerns her that she maynot be ready just yet.

From what I remember some of our girls would pull fur like a week ahead of time and other just as they were delivering.


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

Some rabbits do not pull hair until the kits are born. Try a little uncooked oatmeal. Some rabbits will not be interested in food just before having kits. If you have this on hand we use to feed to our rabbits steamed rolled oats with wheatgerm oil and molasses. just a few drops of wheatgerm oil and enough molasses to barley coat oatmeal or steamed rolled oats.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She had three babies last night.She pulled all her fur late yesterday.All thebabies froze to death they had a box with straw but I guess it was just to cold.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry that happened. Rabbits in the wild only breed in the spring for this very reason. When rabbits are put together they will breed and the doe has no say in the matter. I had two rabbits in with my goats a while back and they were together male and female in a 100 foot by 100 foot pen with full run and they never mated till spring. They were together from summer as babies till the next spring and the female avoided the male till spring. She dug a burrow under the shed and I didnt see the babies till they were a few weeks old and they came out of the burrow to eat grass. Keep your doe separate from the buck till spring then put them together and the babies will have a much better chance of survival.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes,my dad did this while I was gone one day and by the time I got back it was done & I had no say in the matter.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sara, I am really sorry about that loss. We never bred in the winter unless they were going to deliver in the heated garage for that very reason. As little as they are and no hair when they are born, it doesn't take but a few seconds for them to freeze.
So sorry about your loss.


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, Sara! I'm so sorry.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Sara I am so sorry to hear this!! I hope that with furture breedings you personaly are able to make the decisions.

I hate it when any animal has to die and I am sure you do as well, ((((hugs)))) to you


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. We usually wired a heating pad outside of the pen under the nest box put it on when does where due then turned it off a week after kits where born.


----------

